# Help,questions and advice needed re our Hungarian Vizsla



## carolann (Jan 20, 2010)

carolann 
Pet Forums Newbie Join Date: Jan 2010
Posts: 5

Hi, from a new Pet Forum member.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have joined the Pet Forum in a hope that someone, somewhere will be of some help to us.
We have a 10month old Hungarian Vizsla puppy who is proving to be a real handful and possessing a real Jekyll & Hyde personality! 
We bought him from a very well-respected breeder and we saw both parents and pups from a few days old.
We live in rural France so any puppy training classes are non-existent here and the ones that we have heard of are not recommended.
Our Vizsla is taken for a walk for well over an hour every day; half the time on the lead and half the time free to run and 'sniff'. We also have a garden and field for him to run and play in. We do not work so he is not left alone for long periods.
We are finding it impossible to train him to walk on a lead without him pulling and yanking on the leash. His smelling instinct is so strong that it is proving nigh on impossible to get his attention, even with sausages being given him as a reward for staying to heel! He is also, at the end of the walk, when we get through our gate starting to jump up and nip and beginning to become quite overpowering and overbearing, and we are worried it may turn to aggression. It is not easy to turn away and ignore him as he continues to jump and nip.
His excitement is also impossible to curtail when anyone comes to the door and it is proving to be a real problem. Waiting for him to calm down before opening the door would mean that the person would be standing outside all day! Trying to own the space between door and visitor also has not worked either. Treating him to stay on his mat only works whilst the treats are being given, immediately one stops he resorts to the unacceptable behaviour.
Sorry for such an epistle but we are running out of ideas and as he is such a fabulous dog and we the owners are failing him in some way, I would really appreciate some fresh advice. 
carolann 
Pet Forums Newbie Join Date: Jan 2010
Posts: 5

Thanks Jess for explaining how I copy my question from one section to another. As you can see, it worked like a dream.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you doing anything to fulfill his natural instincts?


----------



## carolann (Jan 20, 2010)

If by natural instincts you mean his instinct for smelling and finding 'things', yes, we spend a fair bit of time inside and out, hiding treats, balls, apples, nylon bones. He is excellent at sitting, staying and then finding them on command and naturally, he would do this all day if he could, except when another smell just gets the better of him!
His main other natural instinct is eating and he plays with kongs and will become the most perfect dog in the world for treats!
If you meant something else, I would be very interested to read your ideas.
Thanks for your response.
Carolann


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

That's exactly what I meant 
Have you any behavourists in your area that could come to your home to assess the situation and give you some tips?
Without knowing how your home life with your dog is, it is very difficult to give advice


----------



## carolann (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion re the bahaviourist.
Yes, I agree that we need someone to come and assess us at home with Kobi and see us and him in our natural surroundings. The problem is that we live in really, really rural France and there are not many animal behaviourists around! However, we think we have seen a couple of English trainers advertised and who work fairly nearby so it is probably time to check up on their credentials and see if they can help.
Carolann


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't know if there is anything on here,

La Société Centrale Canine


----------



## carolann (Jan 20, 2010)

Many thanks for your efforts on my behalf.
I will check this site out, but I must admit I am not toooooooo optimistic considering the area we live in. Also, it takes me a time to understand as my French is reasonable but I am by no means fluent.
Much appreciate your help.
Carolann


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Have you spoken to his breeder? They would be the first people I spoke to about any problems with a puppy.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the doorway / visitors / deliveries issue: 
Tethered to Success

SHORTEN the tether - 
4-ft (as in the article) is insane, tethers are for lying down or sitting, so 18-inches is  plenty  for a Viszla sized dog. U do not want them lunging-out and grabbing or jumping-onto passersby, nor blocking travel paths in the house.

tethers can be portable, 
with the cable attached to an eye-bolt centered in a 2 x 4 and the wood-bar placed on the floor, behind a door which is then CLOSED -- trapping the 2 x 4 crosswise at the threshold (under + behind the door) - the cable is slid underneath the door to clip to the dogs TAG COLLAR - not a choke nor a prong!

U can also install multiple eye-bolts in several rooms, so that they dog has stations thru-out the house, to relax but be under supervision. they can have a chewie, a stuffed-frozen Kong, an edible bone (carrot, potato, etc), and so on.

also see the thread on the MannersMinder OVERVIEW 
* http://tinyurl.com/yk9846e * for some tips on teaching a relaxed Distant Down on a mat, whilst U answer the door... the dog would be tethered for the training. 
Toss treats to the dog ONLY while they stay lying-down or sitting on the mat, as soon as they stand up (BEFORE the dog begins to bark, whine, jump... all they do is STAND) , all treats cease + they are ignored.

until the dog lies-down, no one so much as looks art them - 
they lie-down, shut up, stop barking, stop jumping, or SIT? toss a treat + praise warmly! 
good luck, it will take persistence but is easily done; Practice, practice, practice!  
--- terry


----------



## carolann (Jan 20, 2010)

This was very interesting and certainly more feasible than trying to keep him on a lead when trying to prevent him from jumping up or becoming too boisterous with us or visitors. I am going to show the article to my husband and we will more than likely give it a try. Just trying to make him sit or go out of the room for a few minutes, seems to make him even more excited, and does not seem to 'teach' him anything. At least he would be able to be in the same room as us and visitors.
Thanks for your suggestions.
Carolann


----------

